# D'Addario Players Circle



## DavidP (Mar 7, 2006)

FYI, D'Addario has finally opened this rewards program to us Canuckleheads. I was able to convert all those 'Players Points' on the older packaging and now have a substantial amount of points to redeem for some worthwhile stuff (e.g., tuners, cables, strings). From what I can see, D'Addario doesn't charge for shipping -- just hope they don't use something like UPS for this (you know what will happen there with broker fees)...

Anyone redeemed under this and shipped to Canada?


----------



## DavidP (Mar 7, 2006)

PSA: just heard back from Taylor at Players Circle who had converted all my old points:
"Our program is live in Canada. We ship from our Canadian warehouse, so there won't be any international fees."
Yippee!


----------



## NB_Terry (Feb 2, 2006)

I ordered a Tshirt. 

I had the old D'addario shirts back in the 80s.


----------



## Ronbeast (Nov 11, 2008)

Makes me wish I hadn’t thrown away all of my old packages... but it’s a great opportunity for me to switch back to their strings! I haven’t played them in years, but I remember they sounded great.


----------

